# Library Spotlight - Walker 1955 Steinway D



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 18, 2018)

Get it here: https://www.embertone.com/instruments/steinwayD.php


----------



## tack (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for demonstrating the catch pedaling. _Sounds_ good to me, but it's always different when you feel it under your fingers. I'm more and more tempted by this one. It doesn't help my wallet that Embertone generally does quality stuff.

Tiny production comment: I found the piano level much lower than the voiceover level so I was constantly riding my master volume control throughout the video in order to properly hear the piano.

Great review overall. Thanks for taking the time, Cory.


----------



## Anami (Jun 18, 2018)

Have lot's of piano libraries as well. But this one has character. (So cliché to say that)


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 18, 2018)

tack said:


> Thanks for demonstrating the catch pedaling. _Sounds_ good to me, but it's always different when you feel it under your fingers. I'm more and more tempted by this one. It doesn't help my wallet that Embertone generally does quality stuff.
> 
> Tiny production comment: I found the piano level much lower than the voiceover level so I was constantly riding my master volume control throughout the video in order to properly hear the piano.
> 
> Great review overall. Thanks for taking the time, Cory.


Yeah I wish I could replace the YouTube video but once it's up, you have to upload a whole new video and delete the last one. The piano levels sounded alright to me when I was playing, but I may have miscalculated the actual loudness when the audio was rendered.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi Corey ,

Thank you for doing this. Which mic options do you think one should get to obtain the following sounds:
1. Concert Piano (ish)/ Cinematic
2. Pop/ Rock Piano
3. Thomas Newman/ American Beauty type sound...

Also, is there a noise buildup if the sustain pedal is depressed for extended periods of time?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 18, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Hi Corey ,
> 
> Thank you for doing this. Which mic options do you think one should get to obtain the following sounds:
> 1. Concert Piano (ish)/ Cinematic
> ...


You get the main close mics as standard, which are perfect for cinematic and modern styles, so for the extra mics I'd grab the wide position for the softer intimate stuff (play with una corda, add the saturation and turn the release noise up) and probably the binaural mics, which have a brighter attack and bloom that would suit rock production. The sustains have a controlled resonance so you won't get too much wash when you build the notes up.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 18, 2018)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> You get the main close mics as standard, which are perfect for cinematic and modern styles, so for the extra mics I'd grab the wide position for the softer intimate stuff (play with una corda, add the saturation and turn the release noise up) and probably the binaural mics, which have a brighter attack and bloom that would suit rock production. The sustains have a controlled resonance so you won't get too much wash when you build the notes up.



Thank you. Will give those mics a listen....


----------



## Eglue (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you Cory for the videos!


----------



## CGR (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks Cory for your honest and detailed review. Good to hear an Australian accent here too!


----------



## teclark7 (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you Cory for your helpful review from another Aussie. I'm with you - can't go wrong with this one at this price.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jun 19, 2018)

beautiful....I wanted the standard version, but....I like all the extra mics!!!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 19, 2018)

Super review *@ Cory Pelizzari *and very helpful posts since.  

Default mics are 'Close' AKG C414. But then another set of 'Close' Mics (Neumann U87) are offered. Wondering if there is strong incentive to also purchase the Neumann(s) ….. ? I did read the descriptive text covering both, but hope to hear more User comments.

The detail regarding Wide and Binaural mics is really cool and I would add those as well.


----------



## Embertone (Jun 19, 2018)

Just to add here. The U87's are really nice. Combining the U87 (Close) and the C414 (Default) mics results in something warm and detailed.

ALSO, the hammer mics sound amazing, especially for that hush, close, cinematic feel (for which there is a snapshot/preset)

-Alex


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 19, 2018)

Embertone said:


> Just to add here. The U87's are really nice. Combining the U87 (Close) and the C414 (Default) mics results in something warm and detailed.
> 
> ALSO, the hammer mics sound amazing, especially for that hush, close, cinematic feel (for which there is a snapshot/preset)
> 
> -Alex



THX  
Makes the '+ Full Mic Collection' essentially the cool option ….


----------

